# Pure Bulking Diet For Aas Cycle,what You Think?



## Mags (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys, I know this diet probably has tons of faults, but Im only looking at pure bulking whilst on cycle, it totals at about 4100cals at the moment. Im pretty healthy CV wise and have a speedy metabolism so when bulking before I haven't held too much fat although making gains. This is in no way as healthy as it could be or as how you will probably suggest. Anyway, please let me know what you think

Meal 1. 100g (cup full) oats with 
300ml semi skimmed milk containing 30g Whey protein.
1 Bagel

Meal 2. 100g (cup full) oats with 300ml semi skimmed milk.
35g of tuna in springwater. 
1 flapjack finger

Meal 3. 100g Pasta with 35g Large plain chicken breast
1 Flapjack finger

Meal 4. Pure Beef burger with large plain jacket potato
1 Bagel

Meal 5. (PWO) 400ml Pure Orange Juice
40g Whey protein in 300ml semi skimmed milk
1 Apple
1Bagel

Meal 6. DINNER (Salmon, Chicken, Beef with potatoes, runner beans, peas etc or rice if in a stir fry, or Spag Bol)

Meal 7. 6 egg whites, 1 yolk.
1 Bagel


Cheers


----------



## MeLo (Nov 2, 2005)

why do you call it the AAS bulking diet?

THe nutrient breakdown looks pretty right imo, now is regarding the choices of food for carbs.

You eat too much bagel imo.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 2, 2005)

MeLo said:
			
		

> why do you call it the AAS bulking diet?
> 
> THe nutrient breakdown looks pretty right imo, now is regarding the choices of food for carbs.
> 
> You eat too much bagel imo.



Maybe you can switch them to oatmeal...


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 2, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know this diet probably has tons of faults, but Im only looking at pure bulking whilst on cycle, it totals at about 4100cals at the moment. Im pretty healthy CV wise and have a speedy metabolism so when bulking before I haven't held too much fat although making gains. This is in no way as healthy as it could be or as how you will probably suggest. Anyway, please let me know what you think
> 
> Meal 1. 100g (cup full) oats with
> 300ml semi skimmed milk containing 30g Whey protein.
> ...


Not sure what a flapjack finger is, may be someone can help me out w/ that one.   I would lose some of the bagels and switch to better carb sources.  you need to get some EFA's in there and some veggies at a few meals as well.  And meal 7 should be some slower digesting protein. Get some cottage cheese (best when mixed w/ cinnamon and splenda) and like 2 tbls. of natty pb or some efa's.


----------



## 99hawkins (Nov 2, 2005)

Mags

Diet looks ok to me. But I'm useless at dieting. Where in Essex are you?


----------



## Mags (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't call it 'The AAS diet', I was explaining that it is simply a high calorie diet I wish to implement when I decide to go an Anabolic Androgenic Steroid (AAS, see) cycle. I know I should squeeze in more fruit/veg but I already have an apple, 400ml pure orange juice and then at least three other (minimum) veg types with my main evening meal (meal 6). A flapjack finger is complicatedly a flapjack...in a finger shape...which is confusingly a rectangular shape flapjack. I now the bagels aren't the best carb combo but they are good at boosting the calorie level up which I really want to keep above 4000 daily. As for EFA's I do supplement vit/minerals and cod liver oil plus I eat alot o salmon, so will they provide adequate amounts? Lastly, I cant afford another protein powder supp. like a slower casein based protein to use at night time as already go through two whey shakes earlier in the day and I can't stand cheeses. Thanks for the input guys, i'll try and rectify the areas you've commented on. Cheers.


----------



## Mags (Nov 3, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Mags
> 
> Diet looks ok to me. But I'm useless at dieting. Where in Essex are you?


Half way between Colchester and Chelmsford dude if you know it, train at Hercules gym in Colchester, where you from?


----------



## 99hawkins (Nov 3, 2005)

Mags

Right down the bottom. Place called Stanford-Le-Hope. It's kind of near Basildon.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I know this diet probably has tons of faults, but Im only looking at pure bulking whilst on cycle, it totals at about 4100cals at the moment. Im pretty healthy CV wise and have a speedy metabolism so when bulking before I haven't held too much fat although making gains. This is in no way as healthy as it could be or as how you will probably suggest. Anyway, please let me know what you think
> 
> Meal 1. 100g (cup full) oats with
> 300ml semi skimmed milk containing 30g Whey protein.
> ...


----------

